
Ecuador wanted to make Julian Assange a diplomat and send him to Moscow - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/ecuador-wanted-to-make-julian-assange-a-diplomat-and-send-him-to-moscow/
======
equalunique
Worked out okay for Edward Snowden. Would the US actually respect the human
rights of either? Doesn't seem likely.

